# I love my job trailer, but...



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

As I need to get 45 sheets of OSB to the coast, I shoulda got the dual axle model. Live and learn I suppose.


----------



## SDel Prete (Jan 8, 2012)

Single axle trailer for what most people on this site do just doesnt make sense. Spend the little bit more and get a bigger nicer trailer that can hold the weight of equipment and materials when needed.


----------



## ArtisanRemod (Dec 25, 2012)

I thought I only needed a 6 by 10, but wanted brakes. Glad I went with the advice on here before I got my 7 by 14.


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

What about having it delivered?


----------



## mbryan (Dec 6, 2010)

TxElectrician said:


> What about having it delivered?


Kinda what I'm thinking.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

It's out on the coast. 2 1/2 hours from home. I could get it locally, but that would mess up my cash flow. Also, there won't be anyone there when we're not. To much material sitting out just asks for it to grow legs.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

How about opening an account at a local vendor? 2.5 hours away, I would want to have a supplier on board for a job.


----------



## Rent A Painter (May 29, 2010)

How about renting a double axle with brakes at Homedepot?


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Why not put it in your truck bed...?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

You guys would consider picking up 45 sheets of OSB? Makes me feel lazy I get 40" TVs delivered on site. :laughing:


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Inner10 said:


> You guys would consider picking up 45 sheets of OSB? Makes me feel lazy I get 40" TVs delivered on site. :laughing:


:laughing: I picked up 128 sheets about a month ago when the price started to climb. :sad: I would have had it delivered but it was sper of the moment and I happened to have my dump trailer with me. 

I have been known to get 10 2x4s delivered when I don't have time to pick them up.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

I had a 6x12 single axle for a while, till I was 2 hours from home at 7pm on Friday night & lost a tire/wheel/hub at 65mph. Really sucked thinking about leaving over $10k worth of tools setting on the side of the road for the weekend. 

Luckily, the guy I had just completed the job for, knew a guy, who knew a guy, who knew a guy that got my trailer towed right to the manufacturers shop that weekend. Within a couple weeks of getting it back, I had a new 7x14 dual axle trailer to take it's place. Now I've about outgrown it.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

pinwheel said:


> Really sucked thinking about leaving over $10 worth of tools setting on the side of the road for the weekend.


You were worried about $10 worth of tools?:whistling:laughing:


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> You were worried about $10 worth of tools?:whistling:laughing:


I was thinking the same thing :laughing:


----------



## Bearpau (Jan 8, 2013)

My first trailer was a 7x14 dual axle it quickly got to small so we upgraded to a 8 1/2 x 18 heavy duty dual axle enclosed trailer.It has worked out beautifully we customized the interior with custom built cabinets and a space in the front v nose for a desk. The generater box makes a great plan table 
I added some motion sensored LED exterior work lights a 4 camera system for on the job security and a bunch of other creature comforts like extra outlets a rooftop a/c unit coffee maker microwave printer large screen tv for reading electronic blue prints etc. its nice to be able to get 16 ft trim inside and kept dry as well.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> You were worried about $10 worth of tools?:whistling:laughing:


I forgot the K behind the 10:laughing:


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

After 30 more easy payments, I will get a bigger one. Either that or a tall sided dump trailer. I need more trailer for sure.


----------



## renov8r (Feb 16, 2013)

TxElectrician said:


> What about having it delivered?


This is a good idea. Spend the money for delivery and save the fuel plus save you back. Truck will come with the forklift and drop it on site for you. If you go pick it up you have to load the osb onto a cart then into your trailer, then off your trailer onto a temporary spot prior to installing it. Delivery, they load it and unload it and then you either install. Saves time, money and your back.


----------



## BBuild (Oct 10, 2012)

renov8r said:


> This is a good idea. Spend the money for delivery and save the fuel plus save you back. Truck will come with the forklift and drop it on site for you. If you go pick it up you have to *load the osb onto a cart then into your trailer*, then off your trailer onto a temporary spot prior to installing it. Delivery, they load it and unload it and then you either install. Saves time, money and your back.


On to cart?? The only places I see carts are at the box stores and moulding distributors. All the lumber yards I got to will grab the pile with the fork lift and bring it right to your back doors if you can't back up close enough. I've had them drop lvl's right on the roof racks so all I have to do is strap them down.


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

Back in 08 when I bought the enclosed trailer the seller had 6 enclosed trailer for sale. 5 6x10 single axles for a grand each and one sort of beat up 7x14 haulmark double axle with brakes for $1,250. Didn't even ask to look at the little trailers... Used it on a few tear offs then it sat until we got a bunch of ice dams back a couple years ago. Ran it for a month every day. Since then it's just sat.

He ran 6 framing crews doing hundreds of new home builds a year then the market crashed and he had to sell everything. Compressors, generators, lifts, trucks, trailer, guns, EVERYTHING... He said he was $800K in debt!


----------



## Unger.const (Jun 3, 2012)

What part of the coast? I'm in Oregon too


----------



## CITY DECKS INC (Sep 4, 2012)

I'll get a singel 2x4 delivered .. I think we might p/u something 2-4 x's per year. We don't even leave the job for lunch. Brown bag it or get it delivered. Every min adds to hrs and weeks which nothing but lossed revenue. Stay focused my friends.


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

CITY DECKS INC said:


> I'll get a singel 2x4 delivered .. I think we might p/u something 2-4 x's per year. We don't even leave the job for lunch. Brown bag it or get it delivered. Every min adds to hrs and weeks which nothing but lossed revenue. Stay focused my friends.


If I can't leave for lunch you are not to be graced by my services


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

And I might add my lunch is an hour 98% of the time...sometimes 45 minutes sometimes an hour and fifteen


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

A&E Exteriors said:


> If I can't leave for lunch you are not to be graced by my services


Just tint the windows. :whistling


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

pinwheel said:


> 7pm on Friday night & lost a tire/wheel/hub at 65mph. Really sucked thinking about leaving over $10k worth of tools setting on the side of the road for the weekend.


You would still be stuck with a dual axle trailer. Only a triple axle trailer allows you to run it without all of the wheels on the ground.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

tedanderson said:


> You would still be stuck with a dual axle trailer. Only a triple axle trailer allows you to run it without all of the wheels on the ground.


It's fine as long as you tie the axle up after you remove the wheel. I wouldn't drive to far like it but it will get you home or to a shop. Used to do this a lot in my boating days. Rims used to rust out and snap off from the salt Water.

I have never tried it on a torsion flex axle though but I don't see why it wouldn't work the same.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

tedanderson said:


> You would still be stuck with a dual axle trailer. Only a triple axle trailer allows you to run it without all of the wheels on the ground.


This is true for axles with rockers and shackles (as noted, you can actually make it work if need be). Torque flex axles and independent shackle axles allow you to remove the tire and go. 

The load carry rating is greatly decreased, but at least you may be able to get where you need to be. 

All trailers should have a spare, and the necessary equipment to change a tire.

Tom


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Inner10 said:


> You guys would consider picking up 45 sheets of OSB? Makes me feel lazy I get 40" TVs delivered on site. :laughing:


I get frame packages delivered. I built a house 2 hours away 3 years ago when we were slow, my local yard delivered. Loyalty is not one way. :thumbsup:

For small frames (350 sq ft addition), I pick it up with a trailer. Im a snob about straight lumber, I check each peice and load it myself. 

Big frames, delivered. I divide into A, B, and C stacks, C is pretty small, blocking really. The culls they exchange for better boards.


----------

